# 3rd Annual Brandon Backe Shriners Tournament



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ok all u anglers out there, Houston's Astros pitcher Brandon Backe, will hold his 3rd tourney Nov.17th at the GYB. This will be a Grand Slam....i.e. Trout, Reds , and Flatfish. Adult and kids divisions. Google up 3rd Annual Brandon Backe Tournament, and you will find all the info and plus registration facts. I can personally tell you this event is fun and for a VERY worth while cause. It is a Charity tournament benefiting the Shriners Burn Center Hospital in Galveston. After the weighin, you'll proceed to the Galv. Yacht Club area. Under the big tent, bbq will be served and the auctions. *
*Yours truly and the "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" of TC, will host the weighstation once again. This will be our 3rd year doing the weighins and we are proud to serve such a noble cause. em*


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

http://brandonbackefoundation.org/Home_Page.html


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for your Support V-Bottom!!! My kids Appreciate it!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Our weighin will be from noon till 2pm.....The "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" is very proud and honored to be of assistance. I hope I am here to do the next one, got heart surgery the 27th. EM in TC*


----------

